# What book are you reading?



## Desert Fox (Aug 9, 2008)

We've got threads dedicated to music and films, but none on books! Just post what you are currently reading, or if you aren't reading anything, what you read last.

As for me, I'm reading "The Sicilian" by Mario Puzo, the sequel to "The Godfather". I strongly recommend it


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm still trying to read Slash's autobiography at the moment


----------



## JugBR (Aug 9, 2008)

"Zhukov, marchal of the soviet union", by otto preston chaney jr.

"Stalingrade, the beginning of the end", by geoffrey jukes.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 9, 2008)

"There and back" By Alan Randell. The story of 36 (transport) sqn RAAF in WWII.


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2008)

Three men in a boat for the fourth time in thirty years


----------



## <simon> (Aug 9, 2008)

Aiming High by Jon Johansson

Story of a man who failed most of school, was told he would never get anywhere in life.
Bought a Vans RV-4 kit aircraft, built it, then flew around the world in it- twice! 
School drop-out turned aviation legend. Great book!
Strongly recommend it!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

"The Rise of the Luftwaffe:1918-1940" by Herbert Molloy Mason Jr.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2008)

Made In America - Bill Bryson

The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid - Bill Bryson

Gestapo Hunters

Desert Scorpions

Desert Warriors

The Flying Grocer (operation Mana )

Aircrew

Flying from the sun

Cats at War (RAAF Catalinas)

Australias Dambusters

And Another thing ( Top Gears Jeremy Clarkson's book)

Yes I am a writing student


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2008)

just finished wing commander by johnnie johnson.
just started nine lives by al dere, am wating for samurai by saburo sakai and to fly and fight by bud anderson to be delivered


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 9, 2008)

Currently reading "An Army At Dawn" by Rick Atkinson. In-depth look at the war in N. Africa starting from the point where American forces take Oman. 

Amazon.com: An Army at Dawn: The War in North Africa, 1942-1943, Volume One of the Liberation Trilogy (The Liberation Trilogy): Rick Atkinson: Books


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Aug 9, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Currently reading "An Army At Dawn" by Rick Atkinson. In-depth look at the war in N. Africa starting from the point where American forces take Oman.



I've read it and it's an excellent book!



I'm about 2/3rds through "_Dunkirk: Fight to the Last Man_" by Hugh Sebag-Montefiore. It is a disapointment in the sense that it reveals nothing new. It seems to be a compilation of facts already discussed in various works of the past 30-40 years, with perhaps some tidbits of new information. I guess it's ok if you're learning about it for the first time. However, it's a good read and written well, has a good "flow' to it, so to speak.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2008)

Desert Fox said:


> We've got threads dedicated to music and films, but none on books! Just post what you are currently reading, or if you aren't reading anything, what you read last.
> 
> As for me, I'm reading "The Sicilian" by Mario Puzo, the sequel to "The Godfather". I strongly recommend it




Hey Fox: You obviously missed this:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...9116.html?highlight=What+book+are+you+reading.

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm "reading" an audio book.

"An Army At Dawn"

I have it in my truck and listen to it when talk radio is in commercial break or is chatting about something I'm not interested in.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 9, 2008)

*G* Good taste there, Sys!


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hey Fox: You obviously missed this:
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...9116.html?highlight=What+book+are+you+reading.
> 
> Charles



You're right, Charles, I did miss that one, sorry about that


----------



## magnocain (Aug 9, 2008)

I just finished the 7th book of The Saga of the Seven Suns.
Now reading Citizen of the Galaxy .


----------



## Graeme (Aug 9, 2008)

It has some very nice lamb recipes...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2008)

can't beat mince Graeme, anything, anywhere, anytime


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 10, 2008)

Somehow I can't imagine "mince Graeme" would taste very good.....


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Somehow I can't imagine "mince Graeme" would taste very good.....



dunno maybe some garlic a feww herbs you never know


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2008)

By Tank into Normandy
Stuart Hills first hand account of D day and fighting in the Bocarge as a Sherman DD tank commander.


----------



## v2 (Aug 11, 2008)

ROYAL AIR FORCE 1939–1945 

HyperWar: Royal Air Force 1939–1945: Volume I: The Fight at Odds

HyperWar: Royal Air Force 1939–1945: Volume II: The Fight Avails


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 11, 2008)

Warhammer fantasy book


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

The Night Gardener by Goerge Pelecanos
This guys become my summer reading after reading one of his books I have been going through everything he's got in print one by one.
Very well written local-for me- storys. He was also a producer and writer on The Wire (also one of my favorite shows of all time) so he's got the inner city crime beat down.


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Norman Davies- "Europe at War 1939-1945. No Simple Victory."

Introduction

Over sixty years have passed since the end of the Second World War. And most people would assume that the broad outlines of that terrible conflict would have been established long since. Innumerable books have been published on the subject. Thousands of films have been screened, portraying every aspect of military events and civilian ordeals. Countless memoirs of participants great and small have been collected. Hundreds of major monuments and scores of museums have been created to keep the memory of the war alive. One might think that there is nothing new to add. At least, one is tempted to think that way until one starts to examine what is actually said and what is not said.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

Books on German bunkers and artillery....for my diorama


----------



## trackend (Sep 5, 2008)

Just finished Hills. By Tank into Normandy and found out lots about the advantages and disadvantages between fighting with the Firefly and the standard M4 Shermans


----------



## javlin (Sep 6, 2008)

The seige of Vicksburg right now.I like to read Civil War right now because with a good map you can see the troop movements and sometimes see the next move.The other thing is that Vicksburg is about 150miles to my NW,nice park and a fairly large battlefield.The CW presented itself with many personalities on both sides that made stange decisions that leave you


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 6, 2008)

Just started reading Tom Clancy's The Bear and the Dragon. Pretty good so far, though I've only read 30 out of the 1000 plus pages.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

I have three books on my desk at the moment and the next three are waiting for reading.

1.P-51B/C over Third Reich.
2.P-51D/K overThird Reich.
3.P-40 the desert sharks


----------



## parsifal (Sep 6, 2008)

Im reading two books at the moment 


"Japanese Army Operations In the South Pacific Area" translated by Steve Bulllard, Australian Ear memorial, 2007.

Its an account of generally well known operations in the South Pacific, but told from the operational Point of View of the japanese High Command. gives some reasonable detail on formations that served, planning and execution of operations. Im only up to the capture of rabaul and the Lae-Wewak and Admiralty Islands Groups. 

I would rate it as a good information source, but a bit hard to read, The rtanslation is fine, but the layout, being based on a Japanese source, is a bit hard to follow. 

2nd Book

"Fighting In Hell - The German Ordeal On The Eastern Front" Edited by Peter Tsouras, Presidio Press, 1995. Its a collection of essays and reports done for the US Army in 1950-52 by some ex-members of the german General Staff. Some of the original authors. It included work by Halder himself, , Erhard Rauss, General Erfuth and Von Greiffenburg an impressive representation.. Its language is a bit dated, and its a little on the patronising side in its accounts, but it gives an excellent insight into the problems and successes that the Wehrmacht encountered on the Eastern front. Suffice it to say that the latter day myths and legends that have been nurtured by some, including some in this place, are pretty much debunked by this little book.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm working my way through "The Bear and The Dragon" by Tom Clancy
"Catch-22" again and "1984" by George Orwell.

Can anybody recommend any really good Tom Clancy books. I've read Red Storm Rising, The Hunt for Red October and Debt of Honor and looking for some new good ones.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 6, 2008)

Right now... From Russia with Love.


----------



## Desert Fox (Sep 8, 2008)

Im reading "Germany - Jekyll and Hyde. A Contemporary Account of Nazi Germany"


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 9, 2008)

The Luftwaffe War Diaries: The German Air Force in World War II
Amazon.com: The Luftwaffe War Diaries: The German Air Force in World War II (Reprint): Cajus Bekker: Books

Fantastic read especially because it was printed in '68!

edd


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm reading two at the moment as well:

Still trying to read this one, Slash from guns n roses autobiography,




And the book from the two brothers who own and operate the fishing vessel Time bandit, of deadliest catch fame on the discovery channel:


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2008)

eddie_brunette said:


> The Luftwaffe War Diaries: The German Air Force in World War II
> Amazon.com: The Luftwaffe War Diaries: The German Air Force in World War II (Reprint): Cajus Bekker: Books
> 
> Fantastic read especially because it was printed in '68!
> ...



I have that one, liked it also, although it's a bit biased sometimes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

"Half a Wing, Three engines and a Prayer" for the 2nd time


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing war related at the moment - read all the ones I have. Just finished Richard Hammond autobiography, now reading Skeleton Coast by Clive Cussler.


----------



## Desert Fox (Sep 12, 2008)

The Hitch-hiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2008)

"OHKA" by Hatsuho Naito.
I'm looking for precise drawings of Ohka.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

That sounds interesting Shinpachi...maybe some translation might be in order?


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Wayne As you may know, its English title is "Thunder Gods".


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Finished those two books and now reading Matthew Reilly's newest book, the six sacred stones


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2008)

"Song of the Beaufort" by Colin M. King. An excellent history of 100 sqn RAAF Beaufort operations in the Pacific.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 25, 2008)

The first and the last , for the second time


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2008)

Luftwaffe Fighters and fighter bombers over the Far North - Unit camo and markings 1940-45.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 4, 2008)

Started reading "Dune: the Machine Crusade" by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 5, 2008)

Just finished FLY by Michael Vietch.

Sequel to FLAK, great read highly recommended.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm finishing up on two by James Goodson...both are great reading and compliment each other. Goodson was a fighter ace with 32 kills, trained in the US, then joined the 133 Eagle Squadron of the RAF and eventually transferred to the USAAF.

First is "Tumult in the Clouds", the other is "The Last of the Knights".

They cover his service in the European Theater during WWII...excellent stuff, great photos.

* And for folks who are into ancient history*
I strongly recommend the book "Pompeii" by Robert Harris. It's a fictional account based on facts and heavy research and really gives you a sense of being there.


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 5, 2008)

* And for folks who are into ancient history*
I strongly recommend the book "Pompeii" by Robert Harris. It's a fictional account based on facts and heavy research and really gives you a sense of being there.[/QUOTE]

I'll second that..read it a few years ago and my thoughts exactly.


Right now I'm reading Southern Storm:Sherman's march to the sea by Noah Andre Trudeau, I think this is the best treatement I've read so far on the march and fighting, lots of diary entries. Pretty much the start of total war as we know it.


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2008)

Their Darkest Hour Laurence Rees 
Accounts from those who perpetrated and suffered crimes of WW2 such as Prisoners tied together and forced to walk through mine fields,
The concentration camp operators many who still come over as total Nazis to the core and try to vindicate their actions.
Japanese bayonet practice on trussed up POW's etc etc
a very disturbing insight into the inhumanity of people


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2008)

five years and four fronts; a german officers war diary by georg grossjohanson


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2008)

"Harvard the North American Trainers in Canada" the book was owned by a gent who flew Harvards and every picture of one who flew is annotated by how many hours and with who when and where he flew it .


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just finished "Iron Coffins" - A first hand account by a U-Boat commander. fantastic book but a bit repetitive. 

.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2008)

Alamein, War Without Hate by John Bierman and Colin Smith.


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

first blood, i didnt know the movie came from a book !


----------



## Juha (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished Steve Zaloga's Lorraine 1944, doing some cross checking from old Jean Paul Pallud's articles on the subject in After The battle Number 83. 
Those encounter engagements in Sept showed that Shermans did remarkable well against Panthers in real world contrary what one might except from pure paper figures.

Juha


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Black Sheep One by Bruce Gamble. It shows Boyington's true colours, so it's interesting.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 23, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> Black Sheep One by Bruce Gamble. It shows Boyington's true colours, so it's interesting.



How was Boyingtons' true colors?


----------



## Amsel (Nov 23, 2008)

The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors, by James Hornfischer.

Great book!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2008)

I just started reading "The Rape of Nanking", by Iris Chang. This should 
be labeled soft porn !!!

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I'm only halfway through the book, but while he's characterized as an alcoholic and rowdy, and was, he was usually sober and was generally a pleasant guy to be around.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Nov 23, 2008)

Working my way through Barrett Tilman's WWII series on Navy birds for at least the fourth or fifth time. Right now, I've finished the F4F book and am half-way through the SBD book.

CD


----------



## Amsel (Nov 23, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I just started reading "The Rape of Nanking", by Iris Chang. This should
> be labeled soft porn !!!
> 
> Charles



Saw it at the Barnes and Noble. Hope its good.


----------

